# Phrag pearcei pod



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 14, 2006)

I just discovered a pod on my Phrag pearcei...obviously an inadvertent selfing. I am willing to send it to anyone who is interested in flasking it...no charge. Its a typical pearcei, nice looking but not spectacular..larger than the types I grew that were labelled "equadorense". The only problem is...when should it be harvested? I have had pods appear on czerwiakowianum...and they ripened and dehisced in a very short time, maybe a month or so...Take care, Eric Muehlbauer


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 28, 2006)

Too late...checked it today...brown, dry, and cracked....maybe siomething will pop up in the pot...Take care, Eric


----------



## Mahon (Jun 28, 2006)

Hopefully something will eventually pop up in your pot... would pretty neat to have seedlings and the parent plant in the same pot... =)

-Pat


----------

